# Superquinn essentials range - good value



## ali (9 Nov 2010)

I am a relatively recent convert to lidl etc and have been hugely impressed by the trolley load you can get there for €100 but often find myself slipping back for the odd thing to superquinn (sausages etc.) Anyway I have started to pick up stuff from the essentials range e.g.

Olive Oil €2.99
Flour, plain and self raising 99c
Sugar 89c
Pasta sauce
Butter (allegedly made by kerrygold and the exact same)€1.99
Curry sauce jar.
Bread 55c
Fizzy drinks 55c
Jam 79c
Extra milk €1.09
Ham fillet (€5 euro for 950g)
Baked beans 29c

So far everything has been good and particularly well priced, I assume very deliberately, to compete with lidl etc. In general I would prefer to shop there due to fresh Irish meat and a kind of a "trust" that I have in the food. I often pick stuff up in Lidl, stare at it and just can't put it in the basket.

Oh and I got two items free as part of a "golden ticket" promotion: 2l of Coke Zero(€1.99) and a packet of Grill steaks (€2.99)

A.


----------

